# Snowboard Review: 2011 Emerge The Crow



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice review - Got any pics of your board?


----------



## gr0mmitgirl (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks! Not yet, I'll post some tomorrow!


----------



## gr0mmitgirl (Jan 17, 2011)

Here are pics of my new ride without bindings mounted:

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/RYxxNKh7IZ3tb66hB5E_zg?feat=directlink
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/jcAfC7Qu5z0zz9fTLrjn3Q?feat=directlink


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

gr0mmitgirl said:


> Here are pics of my new ride without bindings mounted:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/RYxxNKh7IZ3tb66hB5E_zg?feat=directlink
> http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/jcAfC7Qu5z0zz9fTLrjn3Q?feat=directlink


Hi gr0mmitgirl

Thanks but can't see them - can you check teh links?

Cheers

nigel


----------



## gr0mmitgirl (Jan 17, 2011)

v-verb said:


> Hi gr0mmitgirl
> 
> Thanks but can't see them - can you check teh links?
> 
> ...


Oh damn, try these links!

http://i52.tinypic.com/2u3zcpx.jpg
http://i52.tinypic.com/alm5wm.jpg

Not the best quality, will take more pics in the snow!


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks very cool!!!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

did you ride the camber or the rocker version?


----------



## gr0mmitgirl (Jan 17, 2011)

david_z said:


> did you ride the camber or the rocker version?


I'm riding the rocker version of the board


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

wait, so u rode a GNU board w/ magnatraction that you worry about in ice conditions and also slipping out but this thing doesnt?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll be taking one of these (59, rockered) on Michigan ice soon, arriving today via UPS but I don't think it'll be delivered before I leave my house for some night riding tonight.

I don't expect it to have Kung-Fu Grip and I'm not gonna slam it if it doesn't have the same edge-hold as my old cambered Never Summer. That's a trade off you make with a soft, rockered park deck. But I am skeptical that it rides better on ice than MTX


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

i dont mean to sound skeptical but when most of her posts are about "Emerge"
then it makes you wonder
also hate it or love it, MTX is proven in icy conditions. i'd like someone to give a detailed review why Emerge is better in ice


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll be picking one of these up in the next few weeks. Sounds perfect for me. Interested to hear what David has to say about it first. Hope it grabs as well as she claims.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

This is what it looks like in person (still in the factory plastic, a bit of glare)



Unfortunately, didn't get it in time to hit the slopes tonight. I hung around home as long as I could today before heading out for a night session hoping UPS would drop off early... I left at 330 and it was on the porch sometime before 5pm when my wife got home. Would've been nice to take it out tonight.

Rail jam on Sunday me and a friend are gonna thrash it and I'll probably ride it for a good night park session next week. Review sometime within the following week probably.

First glance impressions: fully wrapped edges are a plus in my book. I still don't understand why all companies don't do this. Feels somewhat de-tuned not super sharp, but it's a park deck so that's expected, too. Graphics look better in person than they do on the website, it's a pretty neat looking deck. I went with the rocker, but the sight-test tells me it's almost flat; maybe a few mm rise but it's hard to tell just by looking at it. I will try and get tech specs on this, as well as eff. edge, waist, etc. One thing off the bat that I notice is that 4x2 inset pattern. It's not a deal-breaker but I'd prefer more options in 8x2.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I understand that you want to push the Emerge company (as evidenced in your many Emerge this and that posts), but do you work for them? You started posting around the same time as an Emerge employee and you are pushing their snowboards hardcore it seems.

I'm actually interested in this new brand and would like to see David's perspective on it. Someone that I know for a fact is unbiased


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Who does 4x4 inserts anymore? My Blank board, which was less than $200, has 7 lengthwise. What's 8x2? I thought 4x2 (usually 6 holes lengthwise) was pretty much the standard these days.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I guess my terminology is wrong here I meant "4x2" which apparently (I have no idea why) actually refers to 8 sets of holes per binding. Weird. I guess ya learn something every day. To me, that's what I meant by 8x2.

Anyone know why 4x2 means eight pairs of holes and 4x4 means four pairs of holes? Leo?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

david_z said:


> I guess my terminology is wrong here I meant "4x2" which apparently (I have no idea why) actually refers to 8 sets of holes per binding. Weird. I guess ya learn something every day. To me, that's what I meant by 8x2.
> 
> Anyone know why 4x2 means eight pairs of holes and 4x4 means four pairs of holes? Leo?


I think its based on the spacing of the inserts rather than the number of inserts. So its width X length (4 cm X 2 cm)


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

well that makes sense so the 4 refers to the "4-hole pattern" and not the number of holes, huh?

So your board has 7 sets. I just double-checked both my ride and bataleon have 6. I guess I never really counted just saw more holes and assumed it was 8. Derrrrrrr


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Qball is correct. First number stands for the the number of holes used on a binding. Second number stands for the distance between the sets of holes. 

4x4 = 4 hole system with 4cm spacing between each set

4x2 = 4 hole system with 2cm spacing

Same binding can be used for either. 4x4 has pretty much been phased out. I'm sure some kids or generic boards still use it though.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Get a chance to demo this bad boy yet? Hoping to order in the next week or two.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Bigger question is there a made in china sticker on it or was it made somewhere else? I want to know what factory that's coming out of.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Nefarious said:


> Get a chance to demo this bad boy yet? Hoping to order in the next week or two.


Hey I got a demo it arrived yesterday (but after I left for the night session). A friend and I are taking it to a rail jam tomorrow (unsure of my ability ) but also will be hitting up a local ski area probably on Thursday and Sunday next week. I'll have a review shortly thereafter posted on the forum and on my site.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Bigger question is there a made in china sticker on it or was it made somewhere else? I want to know what factory that's coming out of.


Website says "handmade" but doesn't say where. No china sticker on the deck. AFAIK it could be two dudes in a garage with a press. We got a couple outfits like that here in Michigan.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I think they're based in New Jersey. Doesn't mean they're hand making them there, though. Looks like ebay auctions and website are NJ at the least.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

Did you order the board from their site? Cause I see they make some googles and they look like they would fit my face well. It also says you get a free pair of goggles when you buy a board.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Leo said:


> Qball is correct. First number stands for the the number of holes used on a binding. Second number stands for the distance between the sets of holes.
> 
> 4x4 = 4 hole system with 4cm spacing between each set
> 
> ...


Oops, I was a bit wrong with this.

The first number stands for the vertical spacing between the holes. I was correct about both patterns being used for 4hole mounting systems.

That Emerge Crow is using a 4x4 Pattern


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

EagleTalons said:


> Did you order the board from their site? Cause I see they make some googles and they look like they would fit my face well. It also says you get a free pair of goggles when you buy a board.


No, didn't order one from the site just borrowing one to demo for a few days and write a review & give some feedback, then sending it back. The site does say you get free goggles but no I don't know anything about those.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

david_z said:


> No, didn't order one from the site just borrowing one to demo for a few days and write a review & give some feedback, then sending it back. The site does say you get free goggles but no I don't know anything about those.


Get a chance to review it yet? Still very interested in these. Would hold me over until I get next years SL.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

taking it out tonight, leaving home around 4pm eastern time.

took it out Sunday for this "rail jam" which turned out just to be a drop-in with a tiny beginner-sized battleship funbox. no complaints but i really didn't get to put it through much of a test. full-wrapped edges, flat rocker which i like; no problem locking on to jibs.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Just noticed Emerge boards are now $100 more on both Ebay and their website. They just effectively said goodbye to a sale. If you're going to make snowboards and aren't established, don't sell them for as much as a quality, developed, tried and true alternative. At that price, I've got a few boards that I have no question I'd love. I don't know what kind of gamble I'd be taking with Emerge. Bad form :thumbsdown: 

I assume Gr0mmitgirl is/was posting on behalf of Emerge as a "reviewer". If that's the case, I hope you read this. 

Also, raising prices this late in the season? Really?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

If anyone is interested, full review posted:

Emerge "The Crow" Snowboard Review

Although that was not my only issue, I gotta echo Nefarious' point, above. Who raises prices this late in the season? They were originally $349 on sale for $299 and now they are $399.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Not going to lie the website is lame, the boards look like shit with the 4 x 4 pattern, and the fact that new members come on here touting them all smells of horrible social media marketing. Save your money for a brand that's established. Also can anyone tell me who is pressing these fucking things?


----------

